# GameXN Go



## sunnyman (May 19, 2003)

Hello Tech Guy Support,
Was wondering if someone could help me remove an annoying program called GameXN Go that has appeared on my laptop by itself. I beleive this has something to do with Skype not sure if it is Malware or not. It just showed up on my toolsbar at the bottom of my desk top and now will not leave. Now always getting error message when turning on laptop saying that software wants to run even though it's been deleted from laptop which it looks like it has not been. Can anyone help me remove this annoying program? Below is my computer info. Thanks for any help.
Sunnyman
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel Pentium III Xeon processor, x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2014 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152624 MB, Free - 93948 MB; 
Motherboard: LENOVO, 6459CTO, Not Available, VF1Z487G1EW
Antivirus: Norton 360 Premier Edition, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------

